# baseball templates



## sarisotta_21 (May 17, 2011)

Where's a good place to get baseball templates for team pictures, I also want to be able to do baseball cards.....


----------



## Ryan L (May 17, 2011)

Both local Pro labs that I use locally have a good amount of templates. Check around, but I am sure most of the online labs do as well.


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2011)

You might want to click here.


----------



## sarisotta_21 (May 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> You might want to click here.


 
Gee thanks I have already done that but couldn't find one that fit what I was looking for! Thanks anyway


----------



## SJGordon (May 18, 2011)

Try Bay photo.  They have this section for sports/dance/ school photo stuff.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2011)

i think mpix has templates


----------



## Sonoma (May 18, 2011)

Try some of these...........

NEW Trading Card Templates - My Memories Suite Blog

Baseball Card Templates - Free, blank, printable, customize

SportsCardOnline.com - Trading Card Template, Custom Sports Card, Custom Trading Card

MyTradingCards.com - Make Your Custom Trading Cards

Good luck!


----------

